# shaking head



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

so i know that tiels shake their head when they hear certain noises, but whenever i whistle to my tiel he shakes his head everytime no matter what i whistle he shakes his head. is there somthing wrong with the way i whistle?
whenever i show him videos of tiels whistling he does not shake his head. whats wrong with my whistling?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey you could be loud at whistling or he does not like the pitch  Spike does not like when I turn a magazine page and rub it between my fingers to make sure Iam not flipping two pages, he shakes his head every time I do it.


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

i bet it might be because im loud, maybe the pitch i whistle differently than most people


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

There are 2 theories for this. 

One is that the bird enjoys the sound it hears. The other theory is that it dislikes the sound it hears.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

High pitches that are too loud bother them so that's probably it. If you want your tiel to possibly learn to talk, don't whistle to it until it picks up talking.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Aly said:


> High pitches that are too loud bother them so that's probably it. If you want your tiel to possibly learn to talk, don't whistle to it until it picks up talking.


I wish I could get that pounded in to my b/f 's head, BUT i've been trying for almost 2 years and it's not working! He aggravates me to no end, he'll whistle then talk to them 


BUT I have made some progress with Pooh - he does make the kissing sound when I come up to him , Because I'll tell him "give me a kiss" or something similar I normally don't say it the same way twice, BUT KISS is always in there, then I make the kissing sound then Lean down (or up on my tippy toes depending where he is) and give him a kiss. 

at 1st i thought i was hearing things but he does it every single day (yes I give the boy kisses many many many times a day lol) he'll come up to me and make the kissing sound now even if i don't ask for a kiss Or haven't gotten around to asking yet. :blush:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> (yes I give the boy kisses many many many times a day lol) he'll come up to me and make the kissing sound now even if i don't ask for a kiss Or haven't gotten around to asking yet. :blush:


Don't feel bad! I tell Ziggy "gimme kiss" all the time. He loves it and leans in then pecks my lip. It's too cute.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

that is what pooh does, and if he is up on top of a cage that is higher them me, it is really adorable to watch him scurrying trying to hurry up and find the best way to get to me quickly before I change my mind and not want a kiss any more 

he knows i can only stand on my tippy toes for so long before i end up losing my balance lol


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

They learn eventually, I think. Whenever something's new and edible I tell the birds 'It's numnums' and they'll usually try some after that. I also say 'kisses' before I kiss them (Harley sometimes kisses back, he does the same thing to dad, but only if he's been eating or drinking something he finds interesting), they also recognise 'shower' and 'tickle tickle', which is what I say before headscratches. If I ask Harley if he'd like a tickle he lowers his head.

Unfortunately, Harley's incredibly quiet and even though Flash is noisy, he's already been taught to wolf whistle so I doubt he'll talk. He does a great impression of the girls' whistles, too.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine does the same thing. I honestly think its a noise they really can't stand. Sometimes they will whistle with me until a hit a certain note or sound a certain way and then they will stop and shake their head. It might hurt their ear drums. I just feel like I'm not exactly musically inclined. I'm just going to leave the singing up to them.

Try to not be as loud, that may help.


----------

